

I Hate Meetings (from MeetingMix, YC S08) - sgupta
http://www.fixmeetings.com/i-hate-meetings

======
mmelin
Don't take this the wrong way, but why would I want to share this on Twitter
or Facebook or tell anyone about this page? There's nothing viral here, just
some bland statements about meetings.

I would suggest that you do something more edgy, weird, funny or whatever, and
not worry about tying it into "how to do meetings right" in the end. Just
stick a footer in there with "MeetingMix helps you do meetings right" and
focus on compelling, linkable content for the rest.

~~~
natrius
If you're friends with a broad range of people, you'll see all sorts of things
that get shared or liked without much inherent virality to them. There are
entire sites dedicated to phrases associated with like buttons that have
absolutely no content at their endpoints (e.g. <http://fblike.net>). They
basically just let users say they like something in their friends' feeds. If
you add a like button to that page and set your Open Graph meta tags to make
it say "natrius liked I Hate Meetings on MeetingMix.com"[1], I think you'll
get plenty of traffic.

[1] I think the page would have to be on the meetingmix.com domain for that to
work correctly. It might just make "MeetingMix.com" link to fixmeetings.com.

    
    
      og:title = "I Hate Meetings"
      og:site_name = "MeetingMix.com"
    

On fixmeetings.com and meetingmix.com:

    
    
      og:type = "website"
    

You might need some of the other meta tags in each place. Note that after 10
likes, you won't be able to change the title.

<http://developers.facebook.com/docs/opengraph>

------
far33d
If you want to know how to run a good meeting, read Andy Grove's book, High
Output Management. It's the best of the business books I've read.

It's hard work to make meetings useful but the book lays out the groundwork.

